# Can a butt be smoked a couple days in advance



## gmebey (May 21, 2011)

Help, I need some advice.

My wife is planning a graduation party (actually mine) and asked me to smoke a couple large butts. Her thought was to smoke the butts a couple days early.

I'm a bit concerned on how the meat will turn out doing this, and how much meat is needed for 50 people.

My thought is 6oz per person, that is ~19 pounds.

If I smoke the butts in advance, should I pull them then or after reheating?


----------



## tom37 (May 21, 2011)

I think 1/3 lb per person is average, I just can't remember if thats cooked or uncooked.

As far as before hand, go for it. 

Cook it as normal.

Rest it and then pull it. 

Pack it with juice in vac loc bags.

If your within a week just put it in the frig. Freeze it if its gonna be longer.

On the day of, just drop those bags in a big pot of almost boiling water. 

When its warm, cut the bag, pour it in your pan, and fluff it.

Trust me man, it will be like it was when you pulled it.

For that many people, its worth it to buy the allunimun pans and the stand for sterno's.

It keeps everything to temp and safe. 

When the first batch is about half gone just drop another into the hot water.

Good luck and congrats.


----------



## solaryellow (May 21, 2011)

I agree with Tom. It is just my wife and I with no kids but I believe in economies of scale. When I make pulled pork I do exactly what Tom said and it tastes just about as fresh as when you first smoked it. You will lose the bark but you could fry it up in a pan to get the bark back.


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2011)

Personally I like pulled pork better re heated seems after smoking all day I don't eat much the day of the smoke. It re heats great I do mine a bit different than Tom. Smoke it rest it pull it and place it into those disposable aluminum foil pans then put foil over the top and seal it good. The day of the event just carefully remove the foil on the top and mix in a little apple juice mix it up and put the foil back on then into the oven to reheat. For family and friends I figure 1/3 lbs per sandwich and 2 sandwiches per adult male and 1 per female or child if it doesn't all get eaten you can freeze the rest and reheat it later it will still taste great. Remember your gonna yield about 50% so if you want say 20 lbs of finished product you'd need to start with about 40 lbs of raw butts. Oh and congrats on the graduation


----------



## gmebey (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. This is going to be a great party.

We were thinking about putting the reheated pork in  a large crock pot on warm the day of.


----------



## fpnmf (May 22, 2011)

Here's what I found using your words and the handy dandy search tool!!

  Have a great day!!

  Craig

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=should+I+pull+them+then+or+after+reheating


----------



## roller (May 22, 2011)

You will do just fine following this advise and Congrates on the graduation.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

X2


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2011)

gmebey said:


> Thanks for the advice. This is going to be a great party.
> 
> We were thinking about putting the reheated pork in  a large crock pot on warm the day of.


That will work but what works even better is a rice cooker or steamer. We use a rice cooker and it works great for less than party size crowds


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

I have done exactly what Tom does for several years. I do defat the liquid and if needed add some captain morgan / apple juice to keep it moist.


----------



## rstr hunter (May 23, 2011)

We will do about 4 shoulders over memorial day and freeze it and give some to the family for the year.  It will even warn OK in the microwave in a pinch.  Put enough for a sandwich in a little bowl for 40 seconds and serve.


----------



## indygreg (May 24, 2011)

GMEBEY - we did exactly this last weekend with a 10lb butt.  i got the chaffing dishes with sterno as someone else said.  pics of that party are here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...for-first-party-bb-ribs-and-pork-butt-w-qview   it worked perfectly.

greg


----------

